# An offer of help.. For anyone who needs it.



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm an English ex-pat who lives in Nicosia, i work for a business intelligence company (i won't name them here, this isn't an advert) in cyprus.

I have some limited time to help people with questions that they have RE: business software (more particularly Databases, Microsoft Excel with VBA, ERP systems etc) 

I offer this in part because i see far too many cowboys in cyprus who don't have a clue offering 'magical' solutions to companies/NGO's without any second opinion or help after the inevitable problems appear and the vendor suddenly doesn't know how it's software works 

I'm not trying to sell anything, just looking to improve my skills and help others. "pay it forward" style and while my strength is in databases (MSSQL), i'm happy to help/expand my skills in many areas.

Probably best if you know of anyone who needs help on a project (non-profit/charity) to point this out to them.

and any other general questions are welcome, i always enjoy a challenge! 

just one thing, I will not sell people computers, or set them up for them (unless business) i have enough of that work to keep me busy without more


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Apw
Its very nice of you to offer, Myself personally im ok. I am sure somebody will take you up on the offer. As you know there is always people on here asking for help.
Regards
Monty


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

........Is it Tsys? I bet it is ;-)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> ........Is it Tsys? I bet it is ;-)


Is TSYS a business information or a card company?

For the original poster: Good idea, I agree that most people don't know what they are doing but are presented as experts as the network is Oh so important it's hard to convince people things can be greatly improved.


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

zeeb0, i don't work for Tsys, they're in a different market sector to the company i work for, i wasn't trying to get a guessing game going, i just felt it would come across as an advert and i didnt want that. 

Anyway, the offer is out there. 

If anyone needs advice or for some reason wants to learn SQL then i'm your man. 
From what i've seen i'm one of the better SQL coders in cyprus, the best probably being my boss who is a guy who i hope to one day beat! (in a coding way!)


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, sorry i wasnt meaning to sound suspicious or negative.. Its just i'm in the IT game and the employers are small so thought i would have a guess.

Now i feel bad


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

no problem my friend, just didn't want to get the boot for 'advertising' when i wasn't


----------

